# الطب



## مارى يوسف ظريفة (10 أبريل 2010)

كل عام و حضراتكم بالف خير و صحة و سعادة دائمة اقترح على حضراتكم انشاء قسم خاص بالطب و الطب البديل و لكم من كل الشكر و الاحترام


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أبريل 2010)

*كل عام وانتى بالف خير اختنا العزيزه
حاليا  المواضيع الطبيه بتندرج تحت تخصص الملتقى الثقافى والعلمى*


----------



## مارى يوسف ظريفة (11 أبريل 2010)

صباح الخير اشكرك على سرعة الاستجابة و الرد و ارجوا فى القريب العاجل ان يكون للطب قسم خاص و منفرد و ذلك افضل و اشكرك و ربنا يبارك خدمتك و تقبلى منى وافر الشكر و الاحترام


----------



## My Rock (11 أبريل 2010)

في الوقت الحالي *الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي*  يضم كل هذه المواضيع، فتفضلي بالمشاركة و التفاعل فيه بكل مواضيعك الطبية.


----------

